
Ask HN: Any advice on meeting a co-founder in London? - Blackstone4
I recently started working on my B2B SaaS startup full-time and it&#x27;s just me. I have a demo product which I am showing potential clients with the aim of having something production ready within two months.<p>I used to work in investments and I know ~50 potential clients I can contact directly to show the product to. Three firms have offered to take a look (of one offered to take the beta for a test drive). Two of my former managers in London and the US are onboard as advisors and will give my warm intros to potential clients as well<p>Prior to my time in investments, I used to be a software engineer so I learnt React and am using Graphcool to build my MVP.<p>I have savings for more than a year, I know clients and I can make the product myself. So given that, I am in two minds about getting a co-founder. On one hand, I know there&#x27;s lots of work to but on the other I feel like I could potentially go it alone. Maybe an issue will be bandwidth between sales and building the product.<p>I have or had potential co-founders who were interested but they are in the US and I just moved back to London after 4 years away. I am really looking for someone London-based. Most of my friends here have kids or mortgages...or just like having a job....<p>I know a few HNW people who could potentially invest for $100k-$300k but I&#x27;m not really thinking about that now since I&#x27;m focused on building the product and getting product market fit.<p>Any advice on whether or not I should get a co-founder? If I were to look for a co-founder in London what&#x27;s the best way to go around it? I&#x27;ve been away 4 years!
======
danielecook
What would you want the cofounder to be doing for the product?

~~~
Blackstone4
If they were more sales focused, I would do the product/tech. If there were
more of a CTO, I would do product/sales/business dev

